# Setubal mais frio



## Lisboa001 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:07)

Olá eu sou novo aqui no forum...
Mas é impressão minha ou Setúbal tem um micro-clima!
Porque quando meto no site IM a minima é sempre mais fria do que a de Lisboa e é já ali só precisamos de descer o tejo=)
Porquê???


----------



## Veterano (25 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Mas é impressão minha ou Setúbal tem um micro-clima!
> Porque quando meto no site IM a minima é sempre mais fria do que a de Lisboa e é já ali só precisamos de descer o tejo=)



  Talvez porque o próprio Tejo, pelo seu caudal, tem um efeito moderador de extremos...


----------



## Lisboa001 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez porque o próprio Tejo, pelo seu caudal, tem um efeito moderador de extremos...



Ah ok ok...


----------



## Chingula (25 Nov 2009 às 22:36)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Olá eu sou novo aqui no forum...
> Mas é impressão minha ou Setúbal tem um micro-clima!
> Porque quando meto no site IM a minima é sempre mais fria do que a de Lisboa e é já ali só precisamos de descer o tejo=)
> Porquê???



Em certas situações meteorológicas, especialmente no Inverno, Setubal atinge valores da temperatura mínima inferiores aos valores da temperatura mínima de Lisboa.
Em situações de ar relativamente seco, com vento do quadrante leste e céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
O chamado "mar da palha" no rio Tejo, tem uma influência moderadora no campo da temperatura do ar, sendo uma das razões porque em Lisboa são raros os registos de temperatura do ar inferior a 0 ºC.
Cumps


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2009 às 22:38)

bem vindo ao forum
o IM faz previsoes SEMPRE para o local onde se situa a estaçao meteorologica da cidade referida, a EMA de setubal situa-se em palmela, logo por estar mais longe do mar ou da grande massa moderadora que é o mar da palha as minimas previstas tendem a ser mais baixas que em lisboa mas as maximas, especialmente no verao, sao mais altas.
em locais do interior da peninsula de setubal ( vales ou depressoes bem abrigadas) ha a acumulaçao de ar frio durante as noites especialmente as noites calmas fazendo as medias mensais da Tmin serem localmente inferiores em até 3-4º que em lisboa ou zonas costeiras ( em distancias curtas de 5-15km as variaçoes sao algo significativas).
a zona mais fria da peninsula de setubal é o poceirao onde se estimam minimas absolutas de até -8º, depois seguem-se areas como azeitao, moita, etc com valores a rondar -5º sendo que setubal e lisboa teem valores minimos absolutos de 0º ou ligeiramente negativos.
( note-se que sao valores muito pouco frequentes...num ano normal valores absolutos no inverno de -5º-0º, ocasionais, sao os mais comuns na PS)
em conclusao setubal tem um clima similar a lisboa embora palmela, onde esta a EMA, seja mais extremada
pode-se comparar o clima do interior da PS ao das areas mais a jusante da bacia do sado ( alcacer, grandola...)


----------



## Lisboa001 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:42)

Chingula disse:


> Em certas situações meteorológicas, especialmente no Inverno, Setubal atinge valores da temperatura mínima inferiores aos valores da temperatura mínima de Lisboa.
> Em situações de ar relativamente seco, com vento do quadrante leste e céu pouco nublado ou limpo.
> O chamado "mar da palha" no rio Tejo, tem uma influência moderadora no campo da temperatura do ar, sendo uma das razões porque em Lisboa são raros os registos de temperatura do ar inferior a 0 ºC.
> Cumps



Ok obrigado...
Mas qual foi a temperatura minima do ar mais baixa em Lisboa?
É que eu nunca sei...


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2009 às 22:47)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Ok obrigado...
> Mas qual foi a temperatura minima do ar mais baixa em Lisboa?
> É que eu nunca sei...



entre 1971 e 2000 foi de +0.4º


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

Veterano disse:


> Talvez porque o próprio Tejo, pelo seu caudal, tem um efeito moderador de extremos...



Eu que o diga, que moro mesmo colado ao rio e pertinho do mar, e nem tenho máximas tão altas nem mínimas tão baixas.


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2009 às 23:13)

stormy disse:


> entre 1971 e 2000 foi de +0.4º



A que estação te referes?

É que penso que em 2005 (1 Março) quando a mínima foi negativa em Lisboa G.Coutinho, seria a mínima mais baixa dos últimos 20 anos aproximadamente..

Pelo menos nessa estação terão havido mínimas negativas algures perto de 1980 tenho quase certeza..

No Geofísico talvez ?

---


Em relação à pergunta, as explicações parecem-me bem!  Não só o efeito amenizador de mínimas do Mar da Palha sobre Lisboa (que curiosamente pouco ameniza o calor no Verão). E o facto de estarmos a comparar estações em condições algo distintas, realmente a de Setúbal considerada nas previsões IM está bem afastada da água, e em condições mais interiores!


----------



## Chingula (25 Nov 2009 às 23:16)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Ok obrigado...
> Mas qual foi a temperatura minima do ar mais baixa em Lisboa?
> É que eu nunca sei...



Com o rigor que estas informações devem ter, aconselho que questione, sobre esse facto, o Instituto Geofísico Infante D. Luis, que tem os registos mais antigos de Lisboa. A ideia que tenho é que o valor mínimo da temperatura do ar registado, em Lisboa, anda próximo de - 1 ºC no mês Fevereiro, ignoro o dia e o ano.

Cumpts


----------



## Lisboa001 (25 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

Chingula disse:


> Com o rigor que estas informações devem ter, aconselho que questione, sobre esse facto, o Instituto Geofísico Infante D. Luis, que tem os registos mais antigos de Lisboa. A ideia que tenho é que o valor mínimo da temperatura do ar registado, em Lisboa, anda próximo de - 1 ºC no mês Fevereiro, ignoro o dia e o ano.
> 
> Cumpts



OK


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2009 às 00:34)

O nosso colega *HotSpot*, que tem a sua estação na Moita tem mínimas bem inferiores a Lisboa durante o Inverno e fica muito próxima do grande estuário do Tejo


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Nov 2009 às 01:05)

Ainda há muito pouco tempo atrás, recordam certamente aquela sequência de alguns dias (neste caso noites) quando ocorreram aquelas inversões térmicas, a meu ver intensas, reparei perplexo como foi possível, por exemplo (penso que foram dados do *miguel* de Setúbal) atingirem-se mínimas tão baixas como as que ocorreram, comparadas com Loures onde me encontrava.

Claro que o efeito das inversões nunca passa despercebido, mas até aquele momento nunca me passara pela cabeça que tal fosse possível tendo presente em mente que o Sado logo ali nunca o permitiria!
Pois enganei-me...


----------



## N_Fig (29 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Lisboa001 disse:


> Ok obrigado...
> Mas qual foi a temperatura minima do ar mais baixa em Lisboa?
> É que eu nunca sei...



Que eu saiba foi de -1ºC na estação de Lisboa Gago Coutinho no dia 12 de Janeiro de 1985. Na estação do Geofísico é de -0,5ºC no dia 25 de Janeiro de 1947.


----------



## Chingula (30 Nov 2009 às 15:48)

Chingula disse:


> Com o rigor que estas informações devem ter, aconselho que questione, sobre esse facto, o Instituto Geofísico Infante D. Luis, que tem os registos mais antigos de Lisboa. A ideia que tenho é que o valor mínimo da temperatura do ar registado, em Lisboa, anda próximo de - 1 ºC no mês Fevereiro, ignoro o dia e o ano.
> 
> Cumpts



     O menor valor da temperatura mínima registado no Instituto Geofísico de Lisboa (série de observações mais longa) foi de menos - 1,2 ºC em 12 de Fevereiro de 1956.
Cumps


----------



## N_Fig (30 Nov 2009 às 17:25)

Chingula disse:


> O menor valor da temperatura mínima registado no Instituto Geofísico de Lisboa (série de observações mais longa) foi de menos - 1,2 ºC em 12 de Fevereiro de 1956.
> Cumps




É possível. Eu só tenho os extremos de Janeiro...


----------



## Fil (30 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

Em Lisboa/Ajuda a mínima absoluta é de -2,8ºC e em Lisboa/Portela é de -1,9ºC. Na área metropolitana há valores bem inferiores a estes.


----------



## Rtrinda (10 Dez 2009 às 11:47)

Resido na Península de Setúbal desde de sempre conheço bem a região e não existe duvidas que a cidade de Setúbal é 3,4º Graus mais fria que a cidade de Lisboa mas também é mais quente. A Península de Setúbal tem uma diversidade climática bastante grande mais a nível de temperaturas e insolação que de precipitação, por exemplo não sei ate que ponto o factor do Mar da Palha é um factor que faça aumentar a temperatura, pois por exemplo o que verifico é que por exemplo as Localidades Ribeirinhas de Barreiro,Seixal,Almada junto ao rio registam temperaturas muito idênticas as registadas em Lisboa, mas por exemplo Moita,Montijo Alcochete localidades também ribeirinhas localizadas junto ao rio tal e qual como Almada,Barreiro e Seixal(Atenção e falo mesmo das localidades e não dos concelhos) registam temperaturas definitivamente mais baixas que as registadas em Lisboa e nas outras 3 localidades, por exemplo nos dias mais frios a temperatura no Seixal nunca baixa para alem dos 3,4º graus mas na Moita ou em Alcochete nesses mesmos dias as temperaturas baixam a valores perto dos 0 Graus ou mesmo a valores de -1 ou -2º, eu pessoalmente não consigo encontrar no meu senso comum uma explicação valida e cientifica para estas diferenças essencialmente de temperaturas poderá ser devido ao estuário do Tejo mas aqui neste caso não se aplica porque todas as localidades(ATENÇÃO LOCALIDADES) encontram-se junto mesmo junto ao rio ao estuário do Tejo todas elas encontram-se praticamente na mesma Longitude e Latitude, ou seja, teoricamente os factores que podiam determinar esta diferença de valores não existem, mas a diferença de temperatura está lá eu já por vezes sai do Seixal com 7º 8º graus de temperatura e chegar a Moita e estarem 3º 4º graus mas este fenómeno só se sucede quando temos tempo seco e frio e quando há arrefecimento Nocturno porque nos dias em que há precipitação ou não existe amplitude térmica esse diferencial de temperatura não se verifica. Gostava que dessem a vossa opinião relativo a este fenómeno eu julgo que possa ter a ver com Massas de Ar, mas também não tenho dados validos para fazer esta afirmação eu julgo que sucede-se o mesmo fenómeno que em zonas do distrito de Sintra por exemplo a temperatura em Rio de Mouro ou Cacem é bem mais elevada que na zona de Pêro Pinheiro ou de Mafra são fenómenos que se sucedem sem no meu entender com uma relação causa-efeito directa pelo menos perceptível a meros curiosos como eu. 
Mas as especificidades climatéricas da Península Região de Setúbal não se limitam a esta diferença de temperaturas entre o Eixo Ribeirinho(Almada-Seixal-Barreiro) com temperaturas mais elevadas idênticas a Lisboa e as temperaturas 3, 4 graus mais baixas nos dias frios no Eixo também Ribeirinho(Moita-Montijo-Alcochete), existem fenómenos também engraçados temos por exemplo a região a mais mediterrânica de Portugal no meu entender que é a Região da Arrábida e Troia que vai desde da zona Oriental de Sesimbra ate a entrada da cidade de Setúbal onde temos a a flora e a fauna tipicamente Mediterrânica nessa serra serra de todo idêntica ás Rivieras Mediterrânicas onde o clima em certas zonas por exemplo na Vila de Sesimbra ou em encostas da serra é bastante ameno. E por outro lado e em contraste temos a zona que vai desde Lagoa de Albufeira ao Cabo Espichel que no meu entender tem imensas características Atlânticas quer a nível de vegetação quer a nível de clima, os dias de nevoeiro e de chuva miudinha são muito frequentes mesmo no Verão,a precipitação deve ser um pouco mais elevada a própria vegetação é o próprio espelho dessa influencia Atlântica com Imensos Pinhais arvores de folha caduca por exemplo que se podem encontrar nessa zona, por exemplo a temperatura no Verão junto ao Cabo Espichel raramente ultrapassa os 30º graus e se andarmos 5-6 Kms ate ao centro de Sesimbra a temperatura por vezes pode chegar aos 35-36º graus nos dias mais quentes. Depois na região de Setúbal também temos alguma influencia de alguma altitude pouca mas alguma que acaba por condicionar o clima na encosta Este da Serra da Arrábida é onde se registam as temperaturas mais baixas da Penisula de Setúbal seguramente localidades como Azeitão, Vila Fresca de Azeitão, Palmela, Venda do Alcaide ai as temperaturas baixam e baixam bem e mais o fenómeno Neve não é assim um fenómeno completamente estranho para aquelas bandas claro que não neva ai todos os anos ou com frequência mas são vários os relatos e são varias as observações de a queda de pequenos flocos de neve nessa zona por diversas vezes fora mesmo das oficiais que se verificaram no ano 2006 e 2007 quando nevou nas regiões de Lisboa, nos anos 90 registou-se o fenómeno umas quantas vezes como nos anos 70 e 80 tambem. As temperaturas ai baixam lembro-me que no dia 9 de Janeiro de 2009 o dia mais frio do ano onde Lisboa registou uma temperatura mínima de 2º graus na zona de Azeitão estavam 6 graus Negativos e a geada era tão forte e tão intensa que toda a zona Este da Serra da Arrábida encontrava-se envolvida por um manto branco claro que na zona Oeste da Serra virada  e exposta já para  o mar e ao sol da manha a temperatura rondava os 2 graus positivos. São estas características que no fundo marcam o clima em Portugal a nossa Latitude nossa posição Atlântica mas ao mesmo tempo próxima do Mediterrâneo que faz com que haja tanta diversidade e tanta falta de consenso em volta do clima português.Este fenómeno também se verifica na Região de Lisboa por exemplo a temperatura em Lisboa e no Eixo Linha de Cascais Sintra é muita mais amena que na região Oeste que abrange Pêro Pinheiro Mafra ou Torres Vedras ate Leiria, eu pessoalmente já sai de Lisboa com 6.7º graus de temperatura e chegar a Torres Vedras ou na zona de Leiria e ter temperaturas abaixo do zero graus e andamos só cerca de 15 kms. 
Nota: Gostava apenas de referir que não quero por aqui em causa o Clima Mediterrâneo de toda a Península de Setúbal com a precipitação anual que anda em valores entre os 600-800 mm anuais e uma temperatura media de 15-16º graus anuais com Verões quentes e secos e Invernos não excessivamente frios mas dentro deste padrão existem espeficidades interessantes  que de facto existem. 

A 1 semana estava tanto frio em Lisboa como que em Moscovo em pleno mês de Dezembro ahahhah anda tudo doido eu acho que o Atlântico Norte tende arrefecer e o Oriente Europeu tende aquecer ehehehe é apenas um pressentimento que tenho.

Cumps


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 13:08)

O Rtrinda disse praticamente tudo e fez um excelente testemunho do clima da margem sul.

Olhando para um mapa da Margem Sul, é fácil perceber porque Moita, Montijo e Alcochete são mais frios e Barreiro, Seixal e Almada mais quentes (Noite).

As 3 primeiras localidades não têm qualquer influência do Rio Tejo a Leste destas, são locais a 10-20 Metros SNM e é normal existirem estas inversões.

Esta localização a Leste/Sudeste do Mar da Palha e demais afluentes/braços do Tejo, faz com que há noite o vento seja quase sempre nulo.

Estes são os principais factores, mas cada quilometro quadrado aqui parece ter o seu microclima e por uma ou outra razão é mais frio ou mais ameno.

Durante o dia passa-se exactamente o inverso, os mesmos locais mais frios durante a noite passam a ser os mais quentes.

É perfeitamente normal aqui na Moita, amplitudes térmicas diárias de 25ºC, principalmente na primavera ou verão.

Se Lisboa teve cerca de 20/30 mínimas tropicais no último verão, eu aqui tive apenas 3. E mesmo assim destas 3, a mais alta foi de 20,4ºC

Palavras para quê, os números falam por si.


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2009 às 13:56)

HotSpot disse:


> O Rtrinda disse praticamente tudo e fez um excelente testemunho do clima da margem sul.
> 
> Olhando para um mapa da Margem Sul, é fácil perceber porque Moita, Montijo e Alcochete são mais frios e Barreiro, Seixal e Almada mais quentes (Noite).
> 
> ...



amplitudes de25º perfeitamente normais?
eu diria que amplitudes de 20-25º ocorrem mas nao deve ser tao frequentes....a tua amplitude media anual mensal deve rondar os 15º e a diaria tambem os 15º ...
a altura com maiores amplitudes/inversoes deve ser em noites anticiclonicas com vento nulo ou fraco do quadrante leste...
a tua media das mins em janeiro deve ser de uns 5-6º com extremos de -4º a11º e em agosto deve ser de uns 15-16º com extremos de 10º-22º...
é essa a ideia que tenho...


----------



## HotSpot (10 Dez 2009 às 14:14)

stormy disse:


> amplitudes de25º perfeitamente normais?
> eu diria que amplitudes de 20-25º ocorrem mas nao deve ser tao frequentes....a tua amplitude media anual mensal deve rondar os 15º e a diaria tambem os 15º ...a altura com maiores amplitudes/inversoes deve ser em noites anticiclonicas com vento nulo ou fraco do quadrante leste...



De uma maneira mais correcta, "eventuais amplitudes próximas dos 25ºC podem acontecer". Digo isto porque por exemplo em Lisboa amplitudes destas estão fora de questão.



stormy disse:


> a tua media das mins em janeiro deve ser de uns 5-6º com extremos de -4º a11º e em agosto deve ser de uns 15-16º com extremos de 10º-22º...
> é essa a ideia que tenho...



A amplitude média anual ronda os 13ºC. Nos meses de Inverno a amplitude média ronda os 8-9ºC e no verão os 15-16ºC


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2009 às 14:32)

Acho que algumas coisas foram bem ditas, e outras não tanto!

De facto o Mar da Palha tem um papel essencial no microclima de Lisboa. Mas realmente como foi dito não explica tudo, com esses bons exemplos de localidades ribeirinhas com mínimas bem diferentes.. E localidades não ribeirinhas do lado Norte do rio, bem mais quentes apesar da distância ao rio!

Para já, essencial na margem Sul, é o tipo de solo, mais arenoso, que sem qualquer dúvida contribui drasticamente para estas diferenças. Se calhar até é o principal factor, antes de qualquer outro. Segundo, a orografia. Acidentada na margem Norte do Tejo, onde há alguns vales bem frios, mas grande parte da zona não sofre boas inversões, há sempre circulações térmicas, brisas. Não há uma noite de calma em Lisboa, é praticamente impossível! Logo não há grandes inversões. Pelo contrário, toda essa região a Sul é plana, baixa, sendo isolada da influência marítima ou do "mar da Palha" em noites calmas.

Uma coisa que falei e já se falou noutros tópicos parecidos, é a ausência de vento nesses sítios. Sabemos que noites calmas levam a arrefecimentos e inversões, verdade. Atenção há uma história do ovo e galinha nisto. Provavelmente muitos destes sítios têm noites calmas por causa do frio, e não frio por noites calmas. Porque se o sítio arrefecer muito devido ao tipo de solo, e for uma zona plana não acidentada, vai-se formar uma camada de inversão estável, que "previne" as brisas, e não o oposto como tendemos a pensar!

Embora em grande parte dos casos, seja mesmo a orografia relativamente acidentada, aliada ao "calor" do mar da Palha que promove a existência de brisas, e o corte de grandes inversões!


Também se falou no caso da zona de Sintra, aí as zonas quentes sofrem mais ou menos o mesmo "mal" de Lisboa, poucas noites calmas, mas em compensação, a zona fria de Pêro Pinheiro, Base Aérea de Sintra, tem noites muito frias por um motivo simples, estão numa depressão de terreno importante, na qual o ar frio "cai" e se aprisiona. Aliás, este ar até acaba por ser escoado pelo vale de rios ou ribeiras, chegando ao mar a Norte da Serra de Sintra. Hão de ir à Praia das Maçãs numa noite destas e surpreender-se com o quão mais frio está ali que na Vila de Sintra p.ex.. 


Uma correcção, a 9 Jan de 2009 Lisboa chegou a ter temperaturas negativas! Mas claro, sempre menos frio que os locais aqui referidos!


----------



## Lisboa001 (11 Dez 2009 às 10:09)

Obrigado a todos!!!
Já fiquei mais esclarecido...


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 11:15)

Fil disse:


> Em Lisboa/Ajuda a mínima absoluta é de -2,8ºC e em Lisboa/Portela é de -1,9ºC. Na área metropolitana há valores bem inferiores a estes.



E também há valores bem superiores a esses.
Basta irmos para algumas zonas costeiras da parte Oeste, Sul  e Cabos.




Rtrinda disse:


> A 1 semana estava tanto frio em Lisboa como que em Moscovo em pleno mês de Dezembro ahahhah anda tudo doido eu acho que o Atlântico Norte tende arrefecer e o Oriente Europeu tende aquecer ehehehe é apenas um pressentimento que tenho.



Tens dados sobre isso? Eu acho  que não se pode usar um período tão curto e insignificante como comparação, para chegar a tais conclusões. Mas respeito a tua opinião.





rozzo disse:


> Acho que algumas coisas foram bem ditas, e outras não tanto!
> 
> De facto o Mar da Palha tem um papel essencial no microclima de Lisboa. Mas realmente como foi dito não explica tudo, com esses bons exemplos de localidades ribeirinhas com mínimas bem diferentes.. E localidades não ribeirinhas do lado Norte do rio, bem mais quentes apesar da distância ao rio!
> 
> ...



Em alguns locais sim, outros não.
Há uma coisa que temos que nos lembrar.
Enquanto solos arenosos são bons a perder calor durante a noite, os calcários são o inverso.
 A Arrábida, elemento fundamental da paisagem da Península de Setúbal, é maioritariamente calcárea. Como já postei há algum tempo, as noites em muitos locais da Serra e não só , são bem mais quentes, do que  alguns locais circundantes. Na vertente Sul da Serra, por exemplo, já experimentei noites quentes, enquanto em locais como Alto das Vinhas orvalhava e estava relativamente fresco. E às vezes as diferenças são até grandes, mesmo após alguns metros percorridos, apenas! Não é preciso ir à Serra para se notar.


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 11:46)

rozzo disse:


> Acho que algumas coisas foram bem ditas, e outras não tanto!
> 
> De facto o Mar da Palha tem um papel essencial no microclima de Lisboa. Mas realmente como foi dito não explica tudo, com esses bons exemplos de localidades ribeirinhas com mínimas bem diferentes.. E localidades não ribeirinhas do lado Norte do rio, bem mais quentes apesar da distância ao rio!
> 
> ...



concordo.
apenas penso que a situaçao de jan/08 nao deve ser tida em conta pois foi uma situaçao em que havia turbulencia na atmosfera devido a uma depressao.
nesse dia lisboa esteve com temperaturas em tudo semelhantes ás da PS excepto claro a serra da arrabida.
nesses dias caiu agua neve á cota 0 e neve a cotas de 100-300mts
quanto as inversoes na AML destacam-se o centro e leste da PS, loures e alguns vales isolados na linha de cascais/sintra.
a zona oeste tambem é muito fria tendo um clima invulgar por estar na zona de transiçao norte-sul de portugal continental.
os vales tendem a ter fortissimas inversoes e amplitudes, tao ou mais agrestes que as da maior parte da PS ( excepto o poceirao) como exemplo tem-se torres, rio maior, bucelas, alcobaça, etc.
mesmo as zonas altas sao frias tal como experiencio na louriceira a 305mts no concelho de arruda ( toda a minha familia vive nesse concelho pelo quue conheço ao pormenor todos os seus micro-climas)


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2009 às 11:49)

stormy disse:


> concordo.
> apenas penso que a situaçao de jan/08 nao deve ser tida em conta pois foi uma situaçao em que havia turbulencia na atmosfera devido a uma depressao.
> nesse dia lisboa esteve com temperaturas em tudo semelhantes ás da PS excepto claro a serra da arrabida.
> nesses dias caiu agua neve á cota 0 e neve a cotas de 100-300mts
> ...



Atenção, não me referia a essa data! Isso era um evento de convecção/chuva, aqui estamos a falar de dias de inversão.. Referia-me ao Inverno passado, quando caiu o nevão em Guimarães, e aqui no dia 9/jan, esteve frio com céu limpo e geada..


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2009 às 12:06)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção, não me referia a essa data! Isso era um evento de convecção/chuva, aqui estamos a falar de dias de inversão.. Referia-me ao Inverno passado, quando caiu o nevão em Guimarães, e aqui no dia 9/jan, esteve frio com céu limpo e geada..



ahhh ok


----------



## cactus (11 Dez 2009 às 19:42)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Isso é quase impossível numa noite de céu limpo Lisboa ter mais frio que Setúbal, isso o IM vai ter de emendar e tenho a certeza que emenda



Miguel porque é que é quase impossivel ?


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2009 às 19:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



cactus disse:


> Miguel porque é que é quase impossivel ?



Por vários motivos, e se reparares os meus valores mínimos são sempre inferiores aos de Lisboa!!  estou curioso para saber a mínima aqui entre domingo e terça  se nada se alterasse penso que poderíamos ter muito perto do negativo ou mesmo negativo.


----------



## cactus (11 Dez 2009 às 20:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Por vários motivos, e se reparares os meus valores mínimos são sempre inferiores aos de Lisboa!!  estou curioso para saber a mínima aqui entre domingo e terça  se nada se alterasse penso que poderíamos ter muito perto do negativo ou mesmo negativo.



Hum... pensei que havia uma explicação  "cientifica " para essa situação , que eu tambem tenho reparado que acontece


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 20:41)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



cactus disse:


> Hum... pensei que havia uma explicação  "cientifica " para essa situação , que eu tambem tenho reparado que acontece


A explicação para não nevar em Lisboa é que simplesmente lá as temperaturas são muito altas.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2009 às 20:59)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*

Claro que Lisboa (a cidade) será mais quente que Setúbal, mas várias zonas nas proximidades da capital, nomeadamente na zona rural do distrito de Lisboa (Mafra, Arruda dos Vinhos, Alenquer a até mesmo o interior do concelho de Vila Franca de Xira - como o Calhandriz por exemplo) terão mínimas mais baixas que Setúbal.
Claro que devido a factores como a altitude das localidades.


----------



## frederico (11 Dez 2009 às 21:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> A explicação para não nevar em Lisboa é que simplesmente lá as temperaturas são muito altas.



Lisboa tem o chamado efeito ilha urbana. As grandes cidades tendem a ter temperaturas mais altas que as áreas não urbanas envolventes, devido ao calor libertado pelas luzes, carros, indústrias, etc.


----------



## DRC (11 Dez 2009 às 21:01)

frederico disse:


> Lisboa tem o chamado efeito ilha urbana. As grandes cidades tendem a ter temperaturas mais altas que as áreas não urbanas envolventes, devido ao calor libertado pelas luzes, carros, indústrias, etc.



Exacto, era isso mesmo que queria escrever no meu outro post.


----------



## Chingula (12 Dez 2009 às 14:59)

cactus disse:


> Hum... pensei que havia uma explicação  "cientifica " para essa situação , que eu tambem tenho reparado que acontece



Não há uma explicação apenas, existem variadíssimos factores... uns, têm a ver com a localização - factores *geográficos* (latitude, altitude, próximidade do oceano e grau de interacção, etc.) outros, com a *época do **ano* e outros ainda, com a *situação meteorológica *(tipo de massa de ar - ar quente, ar frio e dentro destes se é seco ou é húmido..., centro de acção sinóptico em presença, circulação do ar, existência ou não de movimentos verticais e fenómenos meteorológicos associados, etc).
Concluindo não há uma explicação...há muitas possíveis, portanto qualquer afirmação reductora não tem preocupação científica....deve-se estudar caso a caso...e, depois de analisadas as hipóteses, tirar conclusões.
Cmpts


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2009 às 15:31)

Chingula disse:


> Não há uma explicação apenas, existem variadíssimos factores... uns, têm a ver com a localização - factores *geográficos* (latitude, altitude, próximidade do oceano e grau de interacção, etc.) outros, com a *época do **ano* e outros ainda, com a *situação meteorológica *(tipo de massa de ar - ar quente, ar frio e dentro destes se é seco ou é húmido..., centro de acção sinóptico em presença, circulação do ar, existência ou não de movimentos verticais e fenómenos meteorológicos associados, etc).
> Concluindo não há uma explicação...há muitas possíveis, portanto qualquer afirmação reductora não tem preocupação científica....deve-se estudar caso a caso...e, depois de analisadas as hipóteses, tirar conclusões.
> Cmpts



Tens alguma teoria ?


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2009 às 15:33)

DRC disse:


> Exacto, era isso mesmo que queria escrever no meu outro post.



Nao sei se conheces Setubal, nao é propriamente uma cidade pequena...


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2009 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



DRC disse:


> Claro que Lisboa (a cidade) será mais quente que Setúbal, mas várias zonas nas proximidades da capital, nomeadamente na zona rural do distrito de Lisboa (Mafra, Arruda dos Vinhos, Alenquer a até mesmo o interior do concelho de Vila Franca de Xira - como o Calhandriz por exemplo) terão mínimas mais baixas que Setúbal.
> Claro que devido a factores como a altitude das localidades.



Mas a minha "estranheza" é em relacao a Setubal e Lisboa, pois sao duas cidades com rio, perto do oceano,  de latitudes e altitudes muito semelhantes ,e pertissimas uma da outra em termos de distancia


----------



## DRC (12 Dez 2009 às 15:54)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



cactus disse:


> Mas a minha "estranheza" é em relacao a Setubal e Lisboa, pois sao duas cidades com rio, perto do oceano,  de latitudes e altitudes muito semelhantes ,e pertissimas uma da outra em termos de distancia



Sabes qual é a altitude das duas cidades?
Pode essa ser uma razão, eu deconheço-as.

Mas também na cidade de Lisboa entram todos os dias milhões de carros provenientes dos arredores, incluindo Setúbal que originam calor na capital.
Em Setúbal o número de veículos que circulam deverá ser bem mais reduzido.

Não sei bem qual será a razão, mas bem esta é apenas uma interpretação.


----------



## Chingula (12 Dez 2009 às 16:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



cactus disse:


> Mas a minha "estranheza" é em relacao a Setubal e Lisboa, pois sao duas cidades com rio, perto do oceano,  de latitudes e altitudes muito semelhantes ,e pertissimas uma da outra em termos de distancia



O facto de, tanto Lisboa e Setúbal, estarem próximo do Atlântico não justifica pois estão de forma diferente.
O vento ou a circulação de ar *de Leste ou Nordeste *junto à superfície, sofre uma influência muito grande do mar da Palha antes de chegar a Lisboa...o Atlântico nesta altura do ano tem uma temperatura da água à superfície próxima de 15ºC...na Praia-mar será essa a temperatura da água superficial no mar da Palha (de Inverno e na vazante por vezes a temperatura desce até cerca de 10 ºC)...a diferença pode estar no facto de em determinada situação meteorológica uma massa de ar, com temperatura de 2 graus negativos (por exemplo), chegar a Setúbal sem ser modificada no seu trajecto e, a mesma massa de ar, quando chega a Lisboa sofrer o efeito de atravessar uma grande superfície em que a sua temperatura é bastante superior. Lisboa está numa situação (em relação ao estuário do Tejo) muito particular, comparando com Montijo, Alcochete, Barreiro ou Moita (por exemplo) estas Cidades também terão as suas particularidades conforme as situações concretas...
Efeito da interacção Atmosfera/Oceano.
Cumpts


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2009 às 16:17)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



Chingula disse:


> O facto de, tanto Lisboa e Setúbal, estarem próximo do Atlântico não justifica pois estão de forma diferente.
> O vento ou a circulação de ar *de Leste ou Nordeste *junto à superfície, sofre uma influência muito grande do mar da Palha antes de chegar a Lisboa...o Atlântico nesta altura do ano tem uma temperatura da água à superfície próxima de 15ºC...na Praia-mar será essa a temperatura da água superficial no mar da Palha (de Inverno e na vazante por vezes a temperatura desce até cerca de 10 ºC)...a diferença pode estar no facto de em determinada situação meteorológica uma massa de ar, com temperatura de 2 graus negativos (por exemplo), chegar a Setúbal sem ser modificada no seu trajecto e, a mesma massa de ar, quando chega a Lisboa sofrer o efeito de atravessar uma grande superfície em que a sua temperatura é bastante superior. Lisboa está numa situação (em relação ao estuário do Tejo) muito particular, comparando com Montijo, Alcochete, Barreiro ou Moita (por exemplo) estas Cidades também terão as suas particularidades conforme as situações concretas...
> Efeito da interacção Atmosfera/Oceano.
> Cumpts



Sim a diferença pode estar no mar da palha a este de lisboa, Setubal tb tem estuari , mas é mais a sul da cidade , nao afectando os ventos de norte e leste . Apesar de ser cidades litorais Setubal sempre é bem mais abrigado e mais "interior"em relacao a Lisboa..


----------



## Lisboa001 (12 Dez 2009 às 16:42)

E na terça-feira vai estar -1 de minima () aqui em Lisboa espero que não se enganem!!! eh...eh...


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2009 às 16:45)

Lisboa001 disse:


> E na terça-feira vai estar -1 de minima () aqui em Lisboa espero que não se enganem!!! eh...eh...



Não acredito nesse mínima em Lisboa de -1ºC...isso espero eu na melhor das hipóteses aqui em Setúbal. Lisboa entre os 1 e os 3 já acredito


----------



## Lisboa001 (12 Dez 2009 às 16:51)

miguel disse:


> Não acredito nesse mínima em Lisboa de -1ºC...isso espero eu na melhor das hipóteses aqui em Setúbal. Lisboa entre os 1 e os 3 já acredito



É o que está lá... Mas também não acredito muito que se se mantenham
essas temperaturas até lá...


----------



## Chingula (13 Dez 2009 às 00:06)

Lisboa001 disse:


> É o que está lá... Mas também não acredito muito que se se mantenham
> essas temperaturas até lá...



A temperatura mínima mais baixa, em Lisboa, durante estes dias será certamente na terça-feira de madrugada...subindo com a mudança de massa de ar e chuva para a madrugada seguinte...mas também não acredito em valor negativo nas estações oficiais de Lisboa...a ver vamos!!!


----------



## Lisboa001 (13 Dez 2009 às 16:09)

Chingula disse:


> A temperatura mínima mais baixa, em Lisboa, durante estes dias será certamente na terça-feira de madrugada...subindo com a mudança de massa de ar e chuva para a madrugada seguinte...mas também não acredito em valor negativo nas estações oficiais de Lisboa...a ver vamos!!!



Tens toda a razão... 
MAS Espero que este inverno neve
Em todo o território português para todos termos com o que nos enterter


----------

